# Stanley/Bailey No 6 Hand plane help needed



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I recently purchased a Stanley/Bailey No 6 Hand plane for $4.00 at a thrift hardware store. Before I bought it I realized that the front handle and cap screw were missing and a small screw on the bottom of the rear handle. 

Where is the best place to get these parts to restore it or should I just make stuff work? 

I figured for $4 I could not go wrong. The blade is semi sharp. 

Any help would be great!!! Thank you in advance


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

stanley still sells those replacement parts. You need a knob, nut, and a tote screw or you can pick up a kit.
http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/planes.html

PS: 4 bucks - nice buy.


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

You can also buy parts planes on eBay, although they frequently cost as much as an intact plane...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

These might match up:

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/benchplanescrewkit.aspx

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Great buy there :thumbsup:


----------

